# Trolling motor breaker size



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Mel could probably tell you


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Or you can use the internet to find the answer.
Rough rule of thumb is 1 amp of draw per lb of thrust, on a 12 volt model.
But the specs for your model can be found on the Minn Kota site.
Pretty sure the draw for the 12v 40 lb Minn Kota is 42 amps at max load.

A 50 amp breaker will function well.


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks Brett, I have been looking online but they have changed to a 45 lb and I haven't found any info on Minn Kotas site


----------



## diliberoj (Jan 5, 2011)

I have a 50amp on my 55lb. Havent had any issues with it. You can find them at any auto parts store(sometimes cheaper than the marine stores)


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

50amp, is the standard for all trolling motors.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

I never use a breaker on 12v motors and use a 60amp manual reset on 24v


----------

